# Attic Conversion and Venting



## jjmanes (Nov 6, 2005)

I am thinking about converting my attic into liveable space. The floor needs to be beefed up currently its 2"x4" 16" OC. I was planning on going 2"x10". My question is I currently have 3 pairs of square roof vents on one side of the house. There are no soffits installed. Now there is a slight overhang on each side of the house. I am sure some soffits could get installed. Since I would be finishing off the attic I know I need more ventilation. Would it make sense to put a continous ridge vent and soffets in and put baffles in between each rafter? 

Thanks,
Jody


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

What size are your rafters? 2x6,2x8,2x10. What part of the country are you in? How hot, cold, humid. I'm thinking your idea of ridge vent and baffles would be right. How much insulation can you get in. HS.


----------



## jjmanes (Nov 6, 2005)

Rafters are 2"x6" 24 OC. I live in Wisconsin, so it gets warm and cold. How much of a pain is it to put in full length shed dormers on both sides?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Depends on if you can get it done before the next snow or rain


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

"How much of a pain is it to put in full length shed dormers on both sides?" 
Putting shed dormers on (and removing the existing rafters) changes the structure of the roof and would require, for instance, a full length ridgebeam with posts at each end and support running all the way to the ground. Fairly big chore. Also a fairly big chore, but easier to conceive is to put another floor on your house. If you're going to put real floor joists in, you might as well put real walls and real rafters with real insulation too. Maybe you have height restrictions. You don't mention the pitch?


----------

